# Boat/Technique Question



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok I have gotten into flounder gigging a bit after work, and the places we go, we are wading in water no deeper than our knees most of the time. All you guys with these souped up jonboats with the lights and leaning platforms, are yall venturing into water that shallow as well? And if so, are yall just using much longer handles on your gig setups? Just wondering.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i have to go to various depths to find flounder....somenights they are in as shallow as 6-12 inches and some nights they are MUCH deeper......i use a 12ft pole to gig/push with......


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I pick-up 90% of my flounder is less than 12" of water during the summer. Push myself with the gig pole (10').


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/22/2008)*I pick-up 90% of my flounder is less than 12" of water during the summer. Push myself with the gig pole (10').


Same here!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (9/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (9/22/2008)*I pick-up 90% of my flounder is less than 12" of water during the summer. Push myself with the gig pole (10').
> ...


Same here except for the poling part. 10ft pole


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

shallow of water as i can get in...no polling for me but i use a 10' gig.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (9/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Gnwdad (9/22/2008)*
> ...


I Fish Shaller


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Evry flounder I have ever gigged was in less that two feet of water. Gigged some that half of there body was out of the water. And they are almost always out of the current and in little coveys and the inside of bars cause thats where the bait is gonna congregate.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ishmel407 (9/23/2008)*Gigged some that half of there body was out of the water.


I've gigged afew where thier bodies were completely out of the water laying up on the beach.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

are yall gettin "right up on em" when yall stick em?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No they leave the boat and just walk on water.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

When we haveslow nights when your just seeing legals. We can actually put the gig beside them to judge their length. Our gigs are about 5-5 1/2 inches wide. As far as dept. I've seen them with their nose out of the water. Most of the flounder I gig is in less than a foot of water. Usually right on the beach.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm gonna have to straddle the fence and say that it varies night by night. Last week I didn't get a fish in water any shallower than 3 feet. This week every fish I got was in 12" of water or less. All of these fish came out of the same body of water give or take a mile or so. Go figure!!! :doh


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/24/2008)*I'm gonna have to straddle the fence and say that it varies night by night. Last week I didn't get a fish in water any shallower than 3 feet. This week every fish I got was in 12" of water or less. All of these fish came out of the same body of water give or take a mile or so. Go figure!!! :doh


That's exacatly right. I think it depends on the tides, bait fish, water temp...ect 

I know you can have an all out war on 'em in a certain area one night and not see jack in the same area the next night. :banghead


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Have only seen small ones since we soupped up our Jon boat. If I can remember, they were all at the end of people's docks in the lights. I guess 20" of H2O. I look hard in the shallow area too, just not around in the places I've been trying.


----------

